# can't buy a bite



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

I have been in the tarpon thick for 2 1/2 weeks . I have only hooked
up once. They are feeding on big pods of pogie. I have ballooned pogie and mullet and bottom fished. Anybody got some good info on catching texas surf tarpon?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike Williams ,Pragg are the experts .


----------



## BlueSea (Aug 7, 2013)

*new boat needed*

From what I've seen and heard, you can only catch these creatures if you fish out of a Boston Whaler


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Tough deal. Are you catching sharks, gafftop or jacks? If you are, your bait is being presented properly and not sure why a tarpon isn't grabbing on once in a while if they're as thick as you suggest.

With a bunch of pogies, the water is probably too dirty to get them to reliably hit plastic unless it makes noise. Maybe try a big Strike Pro Glide, a Rapala, or a Rattle Trap. 

Also try them at different times of the day. The best bite is usually at dusk.

Stay with it and report back! Good luck.


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

Send me a pm- they are thick right now. Lots of 30-50#ers which is good... They are reproducing!! Bigger fish are in there's with them!! Best year I've had since I can remember out of surfside!! I do fish out of a 32'whaler when it's rough but I've caught just as many out of my jh bay boat this year. That are out there in 30-35' of water!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Flounder-Freak said:


> Lots of 30-50#ers which is good... They are reproducing!!


Huh????


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Might try a lighter leader ?

According to my Captain in Key West , they will get line shy on occasion,


MO


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

mozingo1952 said:


> Might try a lighter leader ?
> 
> According to my Captain in Key West , they will get line shy on occasion,
> 
> MO


This is not Key West. The water is dirty, it's not the leader. If you go with lighter leader, you're likely to land less fish.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Downsize your bait, or night time.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I doubt these fish will pass up a live pogey, but catching them from a kayak is probably impossible. Tom Gibson says he's converted a bunch of captains in Trinidad to using ribbonfish only for tarpon. He says tarpon are crazy for ribbonfish.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

BlueSea said:


> From what I've seen and heard, you can only catch these creatures if you fish out of a Boston Whaler


Will let yah know. We got a trip booked with Mike on 9/11!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Iron Mike will catch a couple of big 'uns for sure.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*About that*



iamatt said:


> Will let yah know. We got a trip booked with Mike on 9/11!


Good luck...


----------

